# Virginia Beach is making a push to get the Kings



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/eye-on-basketball/21176374/virginia-beach-is-making-a-push-to-get-the-kings-to-relocate-there



> According to WAVY-TV's Bruce Rader, Virginia Beach mayor Will Sessoms has reached a deal with Comcast-Spectacor and apparently the Maloofs to build a city-owned arena in that fair burg, with the cable company as the operator and the Kings as the primary tenant. Next Tuesday, Rader reports, Sessoms will ask the Virginia Beach City Council to approve a request to the State of Virginia for $150 million to help build the arena and finance the team's relocation. The apparent angle will be that doing the deal gives Virginia its first professional major league team since ... the ABA's Squires?


I wonder if the rest of the league will just get fed up and we'll end up with the NBA buying the team? I can't imagine a team in VA Beach working out for very long after the initial hype.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Seattle > Virginia Beach


----------

